# Fehler beim Netzlaufwerk verbinden



## cokelightman (14. April 2004)

Hi,
ich möchte das allgemeine Laufwerk des Schulservers aufrufen auf dem wir unsere Daten speichern sollen... bekomme aber folgende Fehlermeldung:






Die bekomme ich aber nur von meinem Laptop aus... von den Standgeräten der Schule sowie vom Laptop des Profs kann ich zugreifen. Das komische ist ich kann von meinem Laptop auch auf mein privates Profillaufwerk zugreifen.

Folgende Sachen hab ich schon versucht:
Computernahme geändert
Firewall deaktiviert
versucht Netzlaufwerk verbinden zu verwenden
aus der Eingabeaufforderung heraus versucht zuzugreifen

....

hat aber alles nichts gebracht =( ich konnte auch schon mal zugreifen habe jedoch den PC neu aufsetzen müssen und jetzt gehts nicht mehr =(

Prof meint das mir das irgendein Programm blockiert... wie kann ich herausfinden welches... oder hat irgendjemand vielleicht eine andere Idee?
Wär toll wenn ihr mir helfen könntet... bräuchte den Zugriff nämlich ziemlich dringend und will ned schon wieder neu aufsetzen...

Vielen Dank schon mal
Martin


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (15. April 2004)

Hi

Es ist möglich, dass du auf deinem Computer das selbe Benutzerkonto brauchst, welches ihr in der Schule verwendet. Die kannst du in der Computer-Verwaltung einrichten. Es ist auch möglich, dass dieses Konto bereits existiert jedoch deaktiviert ist. Versuch mal das Gast-Konto auf deinem Computer zu aktivieren vielleicht klappt es dann.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

